# 180 fish day at Mantua!!! 6-3



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Mantua - Knowing a head of time BFT JLG78 was going to be at my spot by 6am we got up at 4am. Well after a run to wallmart we got at Mantua at 7am. I pontooned to JLG78 and met him on the tube. He gave me a few flies and even gave me a quick lesson on how to fly fish from a toon. Well I got a few bites on a gold kastmaster but then the toon rapidly started deflating! I rowed like a motor boat back to the dock. Well ETDT caught 4 gills 2 bass and by 10am we were meeting up with UWN's Live2Fish to get on a boat. Amazingly ETDT lost a tiger trout right up against shore.

So we hit the gill spot and I used the fly rod. 1st cast produced so I stuck with it all day! I even got my 1st LMB on the fly. We cruised the lake and found the gills after a while. ETDT scored a perch and Live2Fish caught a great sized green sunfish. We took a quick break at the harbor where we were met by Live2Fish's girlfriend and the treats (ice cream bars, gatorade, and water). We hit the water again with a vengence! Bass started to come out and play and I hooked into a 17 inch LMB that my twin tried to net twice before it spat the hook. ETDT even threw out the fly gear himself and caught a few gills.

We slayed the gills till 7pm when Live2Fish had enough. Well I got to the ramp and a guy asked where we got all those fish. I said I'd take him to the spots if he would take me on his boat. He agreed. Then I thought about the fillet process, my early awakining, typing this report, and the long drive home. He had engine troubles so I gave him some worms, showed him the spots, and gave instruction of what to do and decided to leave.

Tactics :
LMB = Countdown Rainbow Rapala CD 3, Storm 2 inch yellow perch swim bait, prince nymph, pyschadelic prince Nymph.

Bluegills = Prince Nymphs, Psycadelic Prince Nymphs, Tube Dude jigs with worm under a bobber, pumpkin pepper jig baitless, and a gold kastmaster (1/4th oz.), ice cream cone fly.

Yellow Perch = Tube Dude black jig, witha worm, under a bobber.

Green Sunfish = Jig under a bobber with a nightcrawler.

So in total I caught 42 gills and 1 LMB all on the fly rod.
ETDT caught 59 gills, 2 LMB's, and 1 Yellow Perch
Live2Fish caught 71 gills, 4 LMB's, and 1 Green Sunfish.

THAT IS 180 FISH!!!!

Chief would be proud today!

ETDT and his LMB of the day









Greedy little gill wanted a Kastmaster?









Ahh the Mantua Yellow perch!









A bluegill that fights like a halibut!









The average sized gills of the day.









An artistic gill









A ETDT gill on the fly rod! WHAT???? This gill like "ice cream" too!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Excellent report!
That was one heck of a day of fishing (catching)!


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

What an EPIC day of catching! Nothing like cast after cast that brings back fish after fish! The bigger bluegill sure do put up a fight on the fly rod. I will admit that there were times when I switched to the spin rod and almost started fly casting it....could that be a sign of transition? -O|o- I had a great time catching fish, hangin with the buddies and burning in the sun. Would have been nice to score more than one perch....I just love the taste of those guys. Plus I would be doing Mantua a favor by havesting some of those.

That LMB that TDT lost on the fly was a monster.....when it saw that net it ran for the bottom of the lake....if only we had our longer net on the boat O|* Looks like before we go back I am gonna have to invest in a bunch more bobbers...must have lost 7 of those dam things....and a lot of TubeDude Mantua gear too. Thanks TD for the gear last year....those bluegills loved'em....might have to make a play date with ya and get some more. 

Spent 2 hours and 5min filleting last night....my arms are sore and my hands still smell like fish! Gonna taste great fried with Panko, Lemon Panko, Cajun breadcrumbs, Lousianna breadcrumbs, and Tempura batter.....those gills are some of my favorite fried fish to eat. So many fillets, so many options.


----------

